# been having a mess with photoshop



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

well had a mess with photo shop today, liked how this looks. what do you think


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

I like it, the red REALLY stands out nicely!


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice work matey - I did a similar thing the a few months ago with a pic of my motor (pre-DW so excuse the dirty wheels).


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice one! I think you should pick a colour out of the person sitting in the pic, especially if they have any red on


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

how would i do this in photoshop?


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

mouthyman: in CS2 you can make it all bw (so desaturate the image) and then use the paint history brush to brush out the bw of the parts you want in colour.

Previous versions don't have the history brush (I think) and you have to do it with two layers. Keep the coloured version at the bottom and make a new layer, desaturate it and then just start brushing away (using eraser) the parts you want in colour.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Tom Claessens said:


> you have to do it with two layers. Keep the coloured version at the bottom and make a new layer, desaturate it and then just start brushing away (using eraser) the parts you want in colour.


So when it comes to the edges of the car it's a case of zooming in and being very precise with your eraser tool?

I bet a pen and tablet would make this a lot easier than a mouse.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

parish said:


> So when it comes to the edges of the car it's a case of zooming in and being very precise with your eraser tool?
> 
> I bet a pen and tablet would make this a lot easier than a mouse.


Yeah for basic photo shopping i picked up a cheap tablet pad and pen for about £15 :thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Alternatively, try this:
Go to the bottom of the layers palette, there is a black and white circle spited diagonally, click it and chose channel mixer, a new adjustment layer will be created, the channel mixer will open click monochrome then ok, now you should have your picture and a layer above it with a white mask beside it, click the white mask, and just paint black the areas you want in colour, that’s it you are done. If you make a mistake, just paint that mistake white. (Always working on the adjustment layer)
Once finished, go to, layer > flatten image. Now you can save the file as .jpg


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the instructions guys. Black and white didn't work too well with a black car, but sepia seems to work OK


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ok thanks guys


----------



## batwad (Dec 28, 2006)

I did a similar thing with my 306 a few years ago. The bodywork's a separate layer so I can make the car any colour I like  That's the original colour though.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

done it a few times in the past with pics ive taken


----------



## molydood (Sep 1, 2006)

you can use the pen tool if you want to accurately select a region, but yeah, masks work pretty well for this


----------



## nzgunnie (Feb 3, 2007)

Quick mask mode is your friend for selections. If you want the sharpest possible selection you can use paths, but it's hard, and time consuming. I used photoshop daily for four years as a photogrpaher, and found quick mask the most flexible method.

Here's a question....If the trees, grass, sky etc are black and white...how come their reflections are in colour....


----------

